# Why the Tissot Touch Expert Solar ?



## Nemo

I have been using ABC watches since they were only Casio AB watches (an ALT6000 circo 1991) and Casio was producing C watches... (two CPM-100 circa 1993)

A long time fan of G's and Protrek, I have decided to suddenly leave Japanese watches for a Switz. It's been two weeks now. So I'm still in the honeymoon.

The Tissot T Touch Expert face exists in three version. Mine is bringing a red arrow on the point of the minute hand and Arabic numbers à la Sinn/Spork/Aviators instead of the hightech "Tron Legacy" face design. You can again notice the relatively short hour hand but the great contrast of the white and red minute hand stands out.
I love 3 6 9 12 numbers for helping dividing the days in quarters. It was introduced at Baselworld 2015.

This watch is a joy to read as the minute hand is moving every 20 secondes. No seconds hands. It's really toolish minimalist.
The lume is decent and the bluish markers and hands are visible through the night. (The LCD screen is electro luminescent also... quick edit: they are pictures down the thread page 2.)

The sensors are accurate and fast. Even the barometer got an algorythmic way to detect if it's a clim or a weather change.

The touch crystal works great and the hands are really really fast. Much faster than previous models and makes the Casio multimotors analog sluggish... It's like a magic trick.
I will advice you to try it a the store to see how fast those hands are. The compass is amazing as the two hands form a needle and the minutes hand got a red arrow to point the magnetic North. Also the barometer tendency is purely analogical which was one of my favorite function on my GWN1000C ! I miss the Casio graphic for the tendencies though.

The reversed LCD is relatively large and really easy to read in all conditions of light. Surprisingly, this one is even better than my Gulfmaster thanks to its large digits. The electroluminescence is not the brightest but it's enough to read the screen and it stays on very long.

Function wise:
The Tissot got a countdown timer which can be set from 1 second to 99 days 23 hours, 59 minutes and 59 seconds. Let say 100 days.
No complain at all compared to most Casio ABC 60 minutes timers !
There is a also Regatta timer which will launch a stopwatch once the zero is reached. Which means you got two 100 days stopwatches packed ! A dream watch for yachtmen ! 

The stopwatch also goes beyond 24 hours (100 days) and do count the days which is so much handy than converting hours into days.
What means 152 hours Rangerman's fans ? ;-)

There is two alarms and their progressive two tones chimes is loud enough to wake me up. It starts with a gentle "be-bop-be-bop" and pause before to go frenzy. Meaning you can avoid to have a full alarm ringing during a meeting by pushing any buttons. There are also some option for the alarm to be trigger on a day by day need. For example I want the alarm to ring everyday but not on Tuesday and Sunday for example. It's easy to set.

The altimeter is on One Meter scale. It works great in the elevators. As good as my Rangeman. The Altimeter is not the function I use the most but I have seen some video which tested the altimeter in a Parisian helicopter (ablogtowatch). It stays 10 hours before to reverse to normal time.

The compass got a bearing memory (azymuth) function. I won't use it much either but since the motors are so fast, the needle is very reactive. Faster than my PRW6000 or GWN1000C second hand in compass mode.

I have chosen the Arabic number model sold with the red rubber band and I have switched it to black. I will later see if I will invest in the Titanium band. Not sure as the rubber band remplacement is sold for 50 dollars. (40 euros). (Edit, I have since stealth the bezel, more pics down the thread).
The watch looks like a cockpit instrument.
I think it would be a great Aviator watch (especially with its long timers and stopwatches...)

On the con side:
No more temperature function. Somewhere I have read it's there with an hidden function... I don't know where. I used that function for the sea temp. BTW even if crystal cannot work under water, you can set the watch to countdown or stopwatch before to dive. Anyway even if it's not sold as a diving watch it is 100m water resistant. As the Tissot Sea Touch actually.

Titanium is a real scratch magnet. The DLC or PRC coating is applied on the bezel and the buttons but not on the "horns".
Good thing is Titanium is easy to polish. 

No hour chime. 

No operation while the crystal is wet.

No atomic features. But so far so good the swissmade module ETA E84.305 is really accurate and after two weeks it is still synchrone with my atomics ! (Quick edit: after 4 weeks it goes 1 second faster.)

No rotating bezel and some may consider the hour hand a little short.

And the Pro:
The clever ergonomy and the powerful functions: also great timers and stopwatches provided.
Solid titanium with Sapphire. So light on the wrist.
Not too thick but with a real presence.
Fast hands !!
There is a second time zone with really easy swap function.

What more ? I don't know where are the sensors ? They are very well hidden !
Anyway, happy with my purchase, I just wish Casio would have delivered such a complete module as this ana digi Tissot is the synthesis of many ABC and digital watches I have owned !!


----------



## Nemo




----------



## stockae92

Nice catch. I tried one on not too long ago. I like how the hands move fast, really fast.

The down fall for me is that it doesn't fit my girly wrist. The lugs of the bracelet doesn't rotate so it just stick out beyond my wrist. With the rubber strap, I could kinda make it work. But the watch is still too big and too flat to sit well on my wrist (for my wrist size and shape). 

If the watch fits, then I think its a nice alternative to the current offerings from Casio / Timex / Seiko / Citizen.

(I ended up with a Citizen Altichron with titanium case, also solar and only has compass and altimeter function, and missing the sapphire crystal like the Tissot)


----------



## Hammond

Very nice watch. The trouble with the Tissot for me is that it's almost too nice to wear in the situations where I normally wear an ABC (currently a Suunto Core Extreme Edition Red). If I had one, and I've thought about the full titanium model several times, then I'd end up just wearing it casually for fear of knocks and scratches!


----------



## Nemo

I use mine like a G Shock. It is my beater and only EDW. 
Worn 24 7.....
We will see. 

So far only the Titanium buckle of the band is a scratch magnet. 

Also I have been able to polish it. 
Titanium is easy to maintain. ☺
I have made pictures of the different functions. 
I need some network to upload them. ☺


----------



## hiker

its a very nice watch.more dressy than most casios are.but one cant honestly compare it with the likes of prw 6000/gwn 1000...both of which you can get at almost half the price of this solar tissot.if prices were at equal mark than comparison could be more "just" in my opinion.
also as for"sensor" functionality casio is better because it gives easy to figure graphs etc rather than hands movement only calculation of baro/alt change.
still I would love to get this tissot some day/vey nice looking watch with many functions,much more streamlined than casio sensor watches.
also its strane that has no temp sensor.do try to find it ,may be it does have it somewhere?almost all tissott touch watches had temp function so why does it not have that I am surprised.


----------



## Vagabond66

Can anybody weigh in about the accuracy of the sensors as compared to a Suunto?

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiker

Vagabond66 said:


> Can anybody weigh in about the accuracy of the sensors as compared to a Suunto?
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


remember that swiss made sensors are usually the best.i had a victorinox swiss knife with built in altimeter that had more precise altimeter than my watch!


----------



## Nemo

I have discovered that the illumination stays on indefinitely when you are switching functions or setting them. It dims when the hands live but comes back just after.
This a neat trick for a tool watch. 
You can really set your watch and use its many functions even in the dark! ☺


----------



## Nemo

Oh and I have stealthed the white N E S W on the bezel...


----------



## Nemo

hiker said:


> its a very nice watch.more dressy than most casios are.but one cant honestly compare it with the likes of prw 6000/gwn 1000...both of which you can get at almost half the price of this solar tissot.if prices were at equal mark than comparison could be more "just" in my opinion.
> also as for"sensor" functionality casio is better because it gives easy to figure graphs etc rather than hands movement only calculation of baro/alt change.
> still I would love to get this tissot some day/vey nice looking watch with many functions,much more streamlined than casio sensor watches.
> also its strane that has no temp sensor.do try to find it ,may be it does have it somewhere?almost all tissott touch watches had temp function so why does it not have that I am surprised.


Lately I have owned a PRW6000 and a Gulfmaster.
The Tissot is IMHO in another league.
My two cents.


----------



## StupidNinja

Is the strap/lug design unique or we can put in any after market straps?

If it is possible to use aftermarket straps then I may consider this watch in the near future.


----------



## Nemo

Yes you can have the "official" strap removed and put a 20mm wide nato for example.


----------



## StupidNinja

Nemo said:


> Yes you can have the "official" strap removed and put a 20mm wide nato for example.


Thanks for that info! :-!

I will be keeping this on my wish list.


----------



## zolom

How is the lume quality of the (hour and minute) hands and the hour markers, in the dark and throughout the night (after a short exposure to light) ?

Does the luminosity of the digital display (pressing the light button) supporting the luminosity of the hands and hours markers on the watch face?

Can someone post a photo of the luminosity in total darkness?

Thanks


----------



## Nemo

Sorry for the quality... My SGS5 is not dark friendly. 
First pick made after exposure to the smartphone flash and second picture using a UV tube hence the blue. 
The lume is more greenish in real, stays visible all night and in the morning I am still able to read the time easily. 
So really I cannot complain, it is better than some of my previous Casio analogs (gw3000) and as good as my Beast or my Spork.

BTW the 100 days stopwatch and 100 days countdown got a parking hand function of 20 seconds just by pushing the central button. By holding the pressure on the button you get the illumination of the LCD on. Neat features which makes this watch use able and set able in total darkness. ☺


----------



## Worker

Hey Nemo...

That's a great looking watch and thank you for the pics!!

I was curious if it was a tang buckle or a deployment?


----------



## Worker

Hey Nemo...

That's a great looking watch and thank you for the pics!!

I was curious if it was a tang buckle or a deployment?


----------



## Nemo

It is a deployment. 
Thanks for the nice words. 
☺


----------



## zolom

Thanks for the lume photos, looks great.

One question though: does the light from the digital display contribute to the luminosity of the time hands and hours markers?

Thanks again


----------



## Worker

Thanks Nemo!


----------



## xevious

These newer versions are appealing. The Tissot Touch has evolved rather nicely, I have to admit. I could see getting the solar model (with clean looking dial) in the not too distant future.


----------



## Nemo

zolom said:


> Thanks for the lume photos, looks great.
> 
> One question though: does the light from the digital display contribute to the luminosity of the time hands and hours markers?
> 
> Thanks again


The light of the lcd display is much dimmer than all casio LED I have used lately. 
It does not contribute to the hands and face lume. 
The good thing is : it stays indefinitely on when you are touching the glass or pushing the button. 
I have read that, when used, the lightning consommation and it's impact on the battery is monitored by a chip in the watch every second. 
As the opposite it is monitored every minute when the light is off.

It looks like the back light has been very well studied on this watch because it is the first time since my old Timex that I can use the functions in the dark. 
My old timex was not solar though...


----------



## Worker

duplicate post....sorry


----------



## Worker

Hey Nemo,

Had a couple of quick questions for you. 

Can you set the watch up to feet instead of meters? 

I have seen some pics of the watch showing the date as "Date/Month/Year" and I was curious if the watch can also be set up as "Month/Date/Year"?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nemo

Worker said:


> Hey Nemo,
> 
> Had a couple of quick questions for you.
> 
> Can you set the watch up to feet instead of meters?
> 
> I have seen some pics of the watch showing the date as "Date/Month/Year" and I was curious if the watch can also be set up as "Month/Date/Year"?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I dont think Tissot would like to avoid any customers from the US.
Imperial to metric is mandatory as is the date format internationally set. 

The manual is on line here. There is everything about feet to meters setting and muche more in a short format. 
http://support.tissot.ch/usersmanual/154-en.pdf


----------



## Worker

Thanks Nemo.....yeah I was looking at that last night, but just was unsure about the date conversion.

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Worker

Did a bit more reading and I think the date sets as "Month/Date/Year" if in 12-hour mode........at least I think so.

Appreciate the help Nemo!


----------



## Alan From New York

I got the T Touch Expert Solar last week with the red silicon strap and I think it's great. It's accurate but the big selling points for me are the clear display, ease in setting, and the alarm.

Not a big fan of cardinal points on the bezel, but it does make the compass easier to deal with. The hands and numerals have a pleasant blue glow that seem to last longer than my other watches. The stick hour markers glow as well, but just enough to notice. The digital fonts are more than big enough to read easily, better than anyone else's ana-digi. 

Setting the watch is not intuitive, but it's simple enough to get through the basic features. I'm not much of a world traveler, so I'd forget to reset the world's temperate zones. And if you're in Antarctica, you're out of luck because Tissot didn't provide a setting. This setting is supposed to make the barometer more accurate. Once I adjusted the altimeter for accuracy at my location, the barometer works just fine. If I climb Mount Washington, I'll let you know how accurate the reading is. Tissot reminds us that the altimeter and barometer will not work properly in an airplane's pressurized cabin.

About the beep of the alarm, and for that matter, the countdown timer, it's not a B-1 or an X-33, but my terrible hearing can actually hear it! Happy day!

I'm not going to fiddle with the red strap or stealth the bezel, so I'm happy after I sized the watch. The PVD model was priced at over $100 more, so I'm also happy with the color I have. The leather straps are easier to adjust, silicone must be cut to fit, but unless you lend the watch to someone (not likely!), there's no problem.

Of all the Solar models, my Red is the one I'd suggest.


----------



## Nemo

The manual is crystal clear. 
In case of Antarctica mission you just set the hemisphere to SOU=South and the local climate to POL.
Rtfm. 😆
Then... 








And you think.... WTF? 
What is the difference between North Pole and South Pole anyway? 
Penguins? 
Mountains? 
😂

Not a big fan of Cardinal points on bezel too, hence the stealthed effort. 
The silver titanium with a black rubber band is available on the NBA collection or for 40 euros the rubber band. 😉

Here a quick pic of the stopwatch used in the dark.


----------



## Alan From New York

According to the USA Tissot site there are four solar models with the red tipped minute hand that I prefer. The only PVD case is on a rubber strap that loops through the buckle. I'm guessing that velcro is involved. The NBA model (Tony Parker) is on a leather band with holes for adjustment, but on the website, it's listed as a rubber band. It does not have the red arrow tipped minute hand.


----------



## Nemo

They are two other NBA model all with black rubber. 
A golden one. A silver one like ours. 
They all got the red arrow and the Arabian numbers. 
The Tony Parker doesn't have the Arabian numbers.


----------



## Alan From New York

Nemo said:


> They are two other NBA model all with black rubber.
> A golden one. A silver one like ours.
> They all got the red arrow and the Arabian numbers.
> The Tony Parker doesn't have the Arabian numbers.
> 
> View attachment 6201353
> 
> 
> View attachment 6201361
> 
> 
> View attachment 6201377


Interesting. They're not in the US yet.


----------



## Nemo

You mean it is the NBA from Europe ? ;-)

Just kidding.
Apart of the players it will hit the store for Xmas.

Here is the :
http://www.swatchgroup.com/en/servi...ot_announce_groundbreaking_global_partnership


----------



## Alan From New York

Here in the states, not one peep about the watches, but the hype for Tissot may add to brand recognition next year. I'm not a sports fan, but I cannot tell you one brand that is linked to a particular sporting event as the official timekeeper.


----------



## Vanwall

I purchased a Solar T-Touch last August. Quite happy with the watch. It has been my EDW since purchase. When I get time I will post a picture. 

Nemo, has your battery level ever dropped to less than 3 on the display? My watch has been at 3 since purchase. 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman

Here's mine ...

















... and i absolutely love it !! 
Amazing accuracy too. Got it and set / synced it on the date shown in the pictures. Still running right to the second.


----------



## Nemo

Vanwall said:


> I purchased a Solar T-Touch last August. Quite happy with the watch. It has been my EDW since purchase. When I get time I will post a picture.
> 
> Nemo, has your battery level ever dropped to less than 3 on the display? My watch has been at 3 since purchase.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


Nope ! Still at max.


----------



## Nemo

Myrrhman said:


> Here's mine ...
> 
> View attachment 6275586
> 
> 
> View attachment 6275618
> 
> 
> ... and i absolutely love it !!
> Amazing accuracy too. Got it and set / synced it on the date shown in the pictures. Still running right to the second.


I'm also a Talk Talk fan BTW.


----------



## Alan From New York

Myrrhman said:


> Amazing accuracy too. Got it and set / synced it on the date shown in the pictures. Still running right to the second.


My Tissot Quartzes have always been super accurate. And I'm still wearing mine every day for three weeks so far. Must be love.


----------



## Myrrhman

Nemo said:


> I'm also a Talk Talk fan BTW.


Best band i've ever known. Made the two best albums ever ! lol
You, Sir, have great taste.


----------



## Nemo

Spirit of Eden and Laughing Stock. ☺


----------



## xevious

Myrrhman said:


> Here's mine ...
> 
> View attachment 6275586
> 
> 
> ... and i absolutely love it !!
> Amazing accuracy too. Got it and set / synced it on the date shown in the pictures. Still running right to the second.


That's a beauty -- I really like this variation. What's the model number?

Btw, I'm a _Talk Talk_ fan as well... never knew about that particular song "Myrrhman". A curious one!
(_I use an instrumental clip from "It's My Life" for one of my ringtones_  )


----------



## Myrrhman

Nemo said:


> Spirit of Eden and Laughing Stock. ☺


Yep, just utter genius music. Never heard anything as brilliant as those two since.
Although Mark Hollis's solo record comes close



xevious said:


> That's a beauty -- I really like this variation. What's the model number?
> 
> Btw, I'm a _Talk Talk_ fan as well... never knew about that particular song "Myrrhman". A curious one!
> (_I use an instrumental clip from "It's My Life" for one of my ringtones_  )



T0914204404100

It's so nice to see people stil love Talk Talk. I think they were really one of a kind. I have all of their albums on CD and vinyl.
I also got the ''Spirit of Talk Talk' book deluxe edition from a few years back. Thats really my most precious posession.
Here's alink to my collection https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/109303668408341140483
(Sorry, a little offtopic :-d)


----------



## Nemo

Myrrhman said:


> Yep, just utter genius music. Never heard anything as brilliant as those two since.
> Although Mark Hollis's solo record comes close
> 
> 
> T0914204404100
> 
> It's so nice to see people stil love Talk Talk. I think they were really one of a kind. I have all of their albums on CD and vinyl.
> I also got the ''Spirit of Talk Talk' book deluxe edition from a few years back. Thats really my most precious posession.
> Here's alink to my collection https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/109303668408341140483
> (Sorry, a little offtopic :-d)


Not at all:
"Time it's time to live
Time it's time to live through the pain
Time it's time to live, now that it's all over..."

It is almost a Tissot advertising.


----------



## Nemo

The lume is excellent on my model. The luminous 12 3 6 9 and the longer minutes hand makes it easy to read all night long. 
It has almost a Sinn tooling look which I love.


----------



## Alan From New York

Amazing! Called Tissot and inquired about the "NATO" strap. They had it and now I do. Happy.


----------



## Nemo

Alan From New York said:


> Amazing! Called Tissot and inquired about the "NATO" strap. They had it and now I do. Happy.


AH, i think you were fed up about the scratch magnet bucke of the original band ?
Mine is so scratched that it even looks good ! 

Great band ! Show us more of it please !!


----------



## Alan From New York

Nemo said:


> AH, i think you were fed up about the scratch magnet bucke of the original band ?
> Mine is so scratched that it even looks good !
> 
> Great band ! Show us more of it please !!


The only bad thing about the red strap's buckle is the lack of microadjustment, except to make it a little longer. The leather loop strap allows for perfect fit and comfort. Even better than the notched strap. I have more than a few watches on a strap where the hole position is never quite right.

As a side note, the one I bought a couple of weeks ago for $725 dropped to $708 less than a week after it arrived. I wrote to the seller and asked if they'd refund or credit me $17. No reply. Today, I saw the price had dropped even further to $695. I'm not going to bother (even though $30 would've covered my ticket to Star Wars, refreshments and a cheap dinner afterward). My jeweler didn't charge to switch straps and that was a pleasant surprise.

The model that comes with the velcro strap was not only $875, but I didn't care much for the half blue dial. Buying the strap separately actually saved me $50, so I guess everything evens out in the end.


----------



## Nemo

It's a very very nice strap !! I will switch to it some days.


----------



## Barbes

Can the digital display on this watch be switched off/set to blank, or is it always showing something? Thanks.


----------



## Nemo

Barbes said:


> Can the digital display on this watch be switched off/set to blank, or is it always showing something? Thanks.


Yes it can be switch off in the option. 
Also on automatic power save it will switch off at night if its sensor detect no more movement and no light.


----------



## Barbes

Nemo said:


> Yes it can be switch off in the option.
> Also on automatic power save it will switch off at night if its sensor detect no more movement and no light.


Thank you!


----------



## Barbes

OK, got one and so far like it a lot. However, a long press on the center button is usually not illuminating the digital display. Is there some way I might have inadvertently disabled the light?


----------



## Alan From New York

Barbes said:


> OK, got one and so far like it a lot. However, a long press on the center button is usually not illuminating the digital display. Is there some way I might have inadvertently disabled the light?


Happened to me a couple of times, but usually works fine. Is the watch fully charged?


----------



## Barbes

Yes, all charged up. 

It it looks like it might be light sensitive - backlight operates in the dark but not otherwise. Are they all like that?

And thanks.


----------



## Alan From New York

Barbes said:


> Yes, all charged up.
> 
> It it looks like it might be light sensitive - backlight operates in the dark but not otherwise. Are they all like that?
> 
> And thanks.


Could be, though nothing about that in the instructions. Kind of a small bonus, eh?

Happy 2016! Happier than 2015 anyway.


----------



## Nemo

About bonus you can get some hidden function. 
A thermometer, a luxmeter, a voltmeter... 

Go to option 
Put the watch on sleep. 
Push the plus button for 6 seconds. 
Immediately touch Compass. 
Here you are! ☺


----------



## Vanwall

Nemo, by sleep do you mean blank display? I'm missing something following your post instructions. 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo

Yes. Blank.


----------



## Nemo

My DLC bezel is still pristine.


----------



## Alan From New York

Looking good, mon ami! Just got this one, by the Solar is Number One.


----------



## Nemo

This Kakhi Flight Timer Hamilton is a beauty! Congratulations Alan!

BTW I have 'unstealthed' my bezel.... Very easy done. ☺
With acetone... 
This is a very rugged bezel.


----------



## Alan From New York

Worker said:


> Hey Nemo...
> 
> That's a great looking watch and thank you for the pics!!
> 
> I was curious if it was a tang buckle or a deployment?


I got mine with a deployment, but was much happier sending away to Tissot for a velcro.


----------



## Alan From New York

Now all I desire (and never acquire, not for over $4,000) is an X-33 Skywalker. Haven't decided which one I like more.


----------



## Nemo

Sleep mode.


----------



## Alan From New York

Pleasant dreams, Nemo and Tissot.


----------



## Nemo

In fact, it was this morning! ☺


----------



## Nemo

Buffing the scratches is very easy!


----------



## watch-ing

no fan of the design, looks dumbo and kinda schizophrenic. good though its so minimalistic and easy to read. but why the inverted digi display? makes no sense for serious outdoor sports use.


----------



## Nemo

watch-ing said:


> no fan of the design, looks dumbo and kinda schizophrenic. good though its so minimalistic and easy to read. but why the inverted digi display? makes no sense for serious outdoor sports use.


It's very very easy to read. 
Much better than any reverse LCD in the G Shock but the GW7710. 
Also it is not intrusive and blend well with its great look. 
I got only compliments since I got this fabulous watch.... YMMV.


----------



## Alan From New York

It seems to be simply a matter of conflicting tastes. I think the positive display is better than the negative, but the negative is more attractive. The Solar's display is handsome, large, and I have no problems reading it. The all black dial looks "normal." Yes, it's a tool watch, like all ABCs. The Solar is better looking. If I equivocate diving with a Sea Dweller and hiking with a Solar, it would like wearing a tuxedo to these events. Works for me.


----------



## Nemo




----------



## Alan From New York

Still love my Tissot but it's time to share the love.


----------



## Nemo

Alan From New York said:


> View attachment 7055609
> Still love my Tissot but it's time to share the love.


Congratulations Alan !! This is a beauty !! 
Good choice with the Solar Impulse edition !


----------



## Alan From New York

Nemo said:


> Congratulations Alan !! This is a beauty !!
> Good choice with the Solar Impulse edition !


The X-33 has always been a favorite (much as the T Touch). When I saw the Solar Impulse at a good price, I lost all self control. I'll go back to the Expert Solar and the Hamilton Air Zermatt once the honeymoon is done.


----------



## Soois

Hi everybody.

I really like this watch and just want to clarify a few things before I pull the trigger.I have an older T Touch and it got water in during a bath which broke it.

Has anybody had any reliability issues with the Tissot Touch Expert Solar when taking a bath or swimming?


----------



## Alan From New York

Soois said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I really like this watch and just want to clarify a few things before I pull the trigger.I have an older T Touch and it got water in during a bath which broke it.
> 
> Has anybody had any reliability issues with the Tissot Touch Expert Solar when taking a bath or swimming?



I treat it as "splashproof" and nothing more.


----------



## Nemo

Been swimming and snorkeling... 
Will air dive later this year. 
This Tissot is water proof. 
No doubt. 

Will soon try a 22mm Zulu strap. ☺


----------



## Soois

Thank you very much for the feedback gents.


----------



## Alan From New York

The manual is a little more lenient than I am.

Water-resistance
The T-TOUCH SOLAR E84 is water resistant to 10 bar (100 m / 330 ft) at25°C / 77°F, but it is not an instrument suitable for sports diving. You must notuse the push-buttons when the watch is underwater. None of the functions canbe activated if the glass is in contact with a liquid.
A watch cannot be permanently guaranteed absolutely water-resistant. It maybe affected by ageing of the gaskets or by an accidental impact on the watch.We recommend that you have your watch's water resistance checked once a yearby an approved TISSOT® service centre.


----------



## Nemo

Alan From New York said:


> The manual is a little more lenient than I am.
> 
> Water-resistance
> The T-TOUCH SOLAR E84 is water resistant to 10 bar (100 m / 330 ft) at25°C / 77°F, but it is not an instrument suitable for sports diving. You must notuse the push-buttons when the watch is underwater. None of the functions canbe activated if the glass is in contact with a liquid.
> A watch cannot be permanently guaranteed absolutely water-resistant. It maybe affected by ageing of the gaskets or by an accidental impact on the watch.We recommend that you have your watch's water resistance checked once a yearby an approved TISSOT® service centre.


Yeah Yeah... 
Disclaimers....

Even G Shocks are not doing watches... 
Eveny Citizen Aqualand is for recreation only...

Then you find special forces guys photographed wearing 50m water resistant protreks while leaving a submarine hatch during an exercise?

As a diver for the last 35 years, I still need to cross the path of a leaking Casio, Seiko, Lip or Citizen... 
I don't expect my 100m Tissot to stay in the shore either. 
☺

BTW once the Stopwatch or countdown timer selected, the solar T Touch just works fine under water displaying the local time and the LCD. 
So far it has been used to dive that way to 15 meters. 
I don't plan to go beyond 40 meters deep though. ☺


----------



## Alan From New York

My rule of thumb is that if the watch is described as a dive watch, any water activity is fine.


----------



## Nemo

Getting ready to go diving. 
The official titanium bracelet got an extension like any good diving tool watch. I will trigger the stop watch and it should be all right. 
My rule of thumb is : if it's 100m watch it can dive at 40meters.
☺

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo

For the record this. Is how good the lume is. 
Featured by the Samsung S7 highly sensitive camera. 
















Showing the compass can be used in total darkness even with electroluminescent off. 
Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## n4speed

Loving the All black Expert Solar. Owned a few Casio's and the transition to Swiss has been a bliss and happy with my decision. Hopefully i will be changing to a Red Band in the future, hope it goes well with the all black.


----------



## Worker

I posted this over in the Tissot Forum, but maybe I'll get the solid answer here....

I have seen videos of the T-touch Solar hands move to 3:15 when starting the chronograph. 

My question is: Do the hands stay parked there or can you move them back to the current time while still running the chronograph? I would like to be able to see the current time when running the stopwatch or the countdown timer. I have called Tissot on three occasions and have received three different answers.


I think I had this answered in a PM, but have since deleted it. 

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Rcfan

Worker said:


> I posted this over in the Tissot Forum, but maybe I'll get the solid answer here....
> 
> I have seen videos of the T-touch Solar hands move to 3:15 when starting the chronograph.
> 
> My question is: Do the hands stay parked there or can you move them back to the current time while still running the chronograph? I would like to be able to see the current time when running the stopwatch or the countdown timer. I have called Tissot on three occasions and have received three different answers.
> 
> I think I had this answered in a PM, but have since deleted it.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!!


The hands stay parked at 3:15 for twenty seconds. After that the analog moves to the current time while the digital continues on the chrono.


----------



## n4speed

n4speed said:


> Loving the All black Expert Solar. Owned a few Casio's and the transition to Swiss has been a bliss and happy with my decision. Hopefully i will be changing to a Red Band in the future, hope it goes well with the all black.


I just got my All Black T-touch Solar, I asked the dealers to change it to the red strap but they recommended it wont go well with the all black look. Also i didnt find any photo with a red strap for the all black. I wanted to change the color just for the sake of it. Any recommendations?
Have quoted my model above

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## no-time

Are you looking for a Tissot strap and a non-Tisssot one? A non-Tissot strap does look good but wont fit exactly into that lug space, as in. the strap wont touch the case, there'll be a gap.



n4speed said:


> I just got my All Black T-touch Solar, I asked the dealers to change it to the red strap but they recommended it wont go well with the all black look. Also i didnt find any photo with a red strap for the all black. I wanted to change the color just for the sake of it. Any recommendations?
> Have quoted my model above
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## n4speed

no-time said:


> Are you looking for a Tissot strap and a non-Tisssot one? A non-Tissot strap does look good but wont fit exactly into that lug space, as in. the strap wont touch the case, there'll be a gap.


I am looking out for a Tissot Strap probably the red one. Not sure about the Non-tissot strap since not an expert. But I feel the gaps will look bad.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## no-time

I have a non Tissot strap on my limited edition Tour de France watch, it doesn't too bad, but there is a gap. If you look on the top 12 0 clock lug there's two screws which can be an eye-sore.


----------



## rony_espana

Ran through this thread a couple days ago, had always admired but the great feedback had me sold. Well its on the wrist today! Very happy with it, went with the leather strap option and its huge at 45mm but literally disappears on the wrist since its so light. Thanks for all the info in this thread...really made my decision much easier!


----------



## fenian

How about a revival of this thread? How are owners getting along with theirs? I've been strongly considering the green/black version released earlier this year to serve as my travel & hiking/general outdoors watch. https://www.ablogtowatch.com/tissot-t-touch-expert-solar-ii-watch/


----------



## fenian

How about a revival of this thread? How are owners getting along with theirs? I've been strongly considering the green/black version released earlier this year to serve as my travel & hiking/general outdoors watch. https://www.ablogtowatch.com/tissot-t-touch-expert-solar-ii-watch/


----------



## Odie

fenian said:


> How about a revival of this thread? How are owners getting along with theirs? I?ve been strongly considering the green/black version released earlier this year to serve as my travel & hiking/general outdoors watch. https://www.ablogtowatch.com/tissot-t-touch-expert-solar-ii-watch/


I love my all black version. It?s one of my favorite watches.


----------



## umarrajs

Got the latest iteration this week...............this was released in Basel 2017............dial is cleaner IMO compared to previous. strap is very very soft and comfortable.
Very light and comparatively dressy ABC:


----------



## Odie

umarrajs said:


> Got the latest iteration this week...............this was released in Basel 2017............dial is cleaner IMO compared to previous. strap is very very soft and comfortable.
> Very light and comparatively dressy ABC:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12717947&stc=1&d=1512776402"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Hi,

I was interested in this upgraded model but can't find pictures of how the lume looks on the dial. Can you take a picture of it?

Chris


----------



## umarrajs

Lume is so so. I will try taking some photos next week (Out of town this week and watch is not with me).
The watch has nice light to illuminate the LCD screen though.


----------



## Odie

umarrajs said:


> Lume is so so. I will try taking some photos next week (Out of town this week and watch is not with me).
> The watch has nice light to illuminate the LCD screen though.


Blurry but people get the idea. I really like this line that Tissot has put out.


----------



## fenian

umarrajs said:


> Got the latest iteration this week...............this was released in Basel 2017............dial is cleaner IMO compared to previous. strap is very very soft and comfortable.
> Very light and comparatively dressy ABC:
> 
> View attachment 12717947
> View attachment 12717949
> View attachment 12717951


Looks great, this is the exact model I am interested in. Thanks for posting on this.


----------



## Bustov

Just got this far Xmas


----------



## AndiH71

Old thread, new life..........










Best regards from Germany

Andi


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Yes I used to love my T Touch but the width of the bracelet. 20mm...
I would have preferred a much larger... 24?
For the rest it is a lively watch.
Still in my heart. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LMF5000

Stumbled upon this thread while doing my research. I'm slightly considering the T-touch as my engagement watch instead of something more traditional like a Tissot Powermatic 80. One question though - what are the differences between the Solar and the Solar II, besides the obvious cosmetic ones?


----------



## Rocket1991

solar 2 likely slightly re-engineered solar to address some issues. 
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/tissot-t-touch-expert-solar-ii-watch/


----------



## Odie

The module is exactly the same. Tissot just recently though changed the inside structure to help prevent the screen bleeding that was effecting the older models.


----------



## berni29

Hi

I am a big fan of these watches. At a reasonable discount they make a lot of sense.

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a big fan of these watches. At a reasonable discount they make a lot of sense.
> 
> Berni
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't found any discount yet on those models.
Still at 985 euros....

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a big fan of these watches. At a reasonable discount they make a lot of sense.
> 
> Berni
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A reasonable discount comes from grey market dealers and this is one watch that you DON'T want to buy grey market. There's been a chronic issues with LCD bleeding due to 1st gen casing issues. They've now fixed it but even the T2's are having the issues.

Buy one with a FULL manufacturer warranty of 2 years or you may end up regretting it with $100's of dollars trying to repair it. I had 3 (2 all black and one green) that had the screen bleeding issues.


----------



## Eric.S

I don’t like the fact it’s too big. And the hour/minute hands are ridiculously short that they must be laughed at a lot in men’s locker room.


----------



## Odie

It’s one of my favorite watches. It all blends in well with how the look and functionality is with the Solar.


----------



## berni29

Odie said:


> A reasonable discount comes from grey market dealers and this is one watch that you DON'T want to buy grey market. There's been a chronic issues with LCD bleeding due to 1st gen casing issues. They've now fixed it but even the T2's are having the issues.
> 
> Buy one with a FULL manufacturer warranty of 2 years or you may end up regretting it with $100's of dollars trying to repair it. I had 3 (2 all black and one green) that had the screen bleeding issues.


Hi, I had read about this issue, I did not realise it was so common. Not a good secondhand or grey market purchase then!

I wonder if it is just the expert solars that suffer from this? I haven't heard of any problems with any of the other lines such as T-race and Sailing touch etc

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no-time

berni29 said:


> Hi, I had read about this issue, I did not realise it was so common. Not a good secondhand or grey market purchase then!
> 
> I wonder if it is just the expert solars that suffer from this? I haven't heard of any problems with any of the other lines such as T-race and Sailing touch etc
> 
> Berni
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had the T-Touch solar Expert for years, the Tour De France limited edition, I've never had any issues. The barometer is one of the best technically speaking, very accurate.

It is slightly on the larger side, if you like smaller sizes, but wears well. It's very impressive watch overall.

Did you manage you find one?


----------



## Odie

berni29 said:


> Hi, I had read about this issue, I did not realise it was so common. Not a good secondhand or grey market purchase then!
> 
> I wonder if it is just the expert solars that suffer from this? I haven't heard of any problems with any of the other lines such as T-race and Sailing touch etc
> 
> Berni
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only seen this with the Expert and Expert 2. I've noticed that Tissot is moving away from these models and into the MIP Connected Solar.

I myself have had (2) Expert Solars and (2) ll's and I had the screen bleeding on all. The last one I had before I sold it had the updated part...or I wouldn't have sold it.

I have the Connected Solar now, great watch.


----------



## no-time

Odie said:


> I have the Connected Solar now, great watch.


With all Bluetooth watches longterm (maybe around ten years, as a guess, but could be much less) the Bluetooth version will become obsolete and the app won't be updated so the Bluetooth functionality won't work.

It's not so bad on lower priced Casio's or Garmin's, but for $1000 watch it's something to consider.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> I've only seen this with the Expert and Expert 2. I've noticed that Tissot is moving away from these models and into the MIP Connected Solar.
> 
> I myself have had (2) Expert Solars and (2) ll's and I had the screen bleeding on all. The last one I had before I sold it had the updated part...or I wouldn't have sold it.
> 
> I have the Connected Solar now, great watch.



I would love a review from yours.
Unless you have done it somewhere ?


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I would love a review from yours.
> Unless you have done it somewhere ?


Tissot “Connected” Solar Review (short)
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...URL]"]Tissot “Connected” Solar Review (short)
(We’ll see if this link works for my “Connected” review)

I’ve had the 1, 2 and now the Connected Solar. I have the all black version (1) but don’t wear it (sentimental reason). They are good watches BUT not without issues.

DO NOT buy off market, they (1 & 2) have display issues and you need to get it serviced at Tissot.

The Connected is a nice timepiece. If the link doesn’t work, you can find my review on it it’s pretty easy to find in the Tissot forum.

I’m wearing my Garmin Instinct Solar, but if I didn’t have that on my wrist, the Tissot would go back on.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Thank you! 
Yes I have read them yesterday. 
Great review and great direction Tissot has taken. 
Looking forward future enhancement of their tech. 

Ah...! 
The Garmin Instinct Solar is itching a lot! 
I love the way it handle the solar energy production and the way the Instinct has been designed since its released in 2018. Great piece of gear! 

But I'm so much into Garmin Pay and weather/rain widget, I would miss them. So the Fenix 6 titanium is still alive and kicking double wristed with a good old B5000. (Casio has improved its app, as now it get time stamps in a matter of seconds.) 









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

